# Bow Lean



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*realy top heavy...*

:mg:try putting some weight in back. try 8 oz. in rear stablizer hole. lancaster has got them . also try a carbide weight in lower limb these weigh a lot more, with both you should be fine. w small stab. less than 12in.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*almost forgot..*

almost all pro shooters, remove stock wooden grips made for hunting......shrewed are good but get cold in winter.but give better feeling.some just shoot off riser.that increases draw lg.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I've ordered me a shrewd from someone here on AT. Should be here this weekend. I'm gonna play with it and see if it helps. I'm also gonna try to take the leap up to Open class and get a longer front stab and a side bar.

THanks for the help. Anybody else got anything?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Almost forgot....*

 TO CHECK BOW LEAN PUT LEVEL ON WALL. CHECK WITH LEVEL FOR PERFECT.PLUMB... PUT THE BOW RISER AGAINST WALL . THEN SET THE LEVEL ON SIGHT. TO MATCH FOR PERFECT PLUMB:thumbs_up ALWAYS HERE TO HELP SEND PRIVATE MESSAGE FOR MORE HELP ANY TIME MIKE 66


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*top heavy*

YOU MUST ADD WEIGHT IN THE BACK....FOR TOP HEAVY BOWS.NOT THE FRONT. LANCASTER HAS THEM IN DIFFERENT WEIGHTS AND SIZES....


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike.

I got the Shrewd grip. It seemed to help some, but I'm still gonna have to have some more stabs somehow I think. I'll see about getting something for the back of my riser.

Thanks again


----------

